# New to this forum



## groverbees (Jun 11, 2009)

*Looking to share the wealth of Apiary knowledge. *


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard groverbees. do you now or are you planning to keep bees on long island?


----------



## groverbees (Jun 11, 2009)

*Just started with bee keeping*

Hello, I am a member of LI bee keepers club. I have two new hive setups from betterbee. I installed 2 nucs in April. I have 1 honey super with 10 frames of Honey already. opcorn:


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

*How long is "Long Island"?*

How long is long island?


----------



## groverbees (Jun 11, 2009)

Long Island 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_island


----------

